# Billing for an Upper GI and measurement of gastric contents volume an ph



## mbarker (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi -

I am currently starting to work with our Gastroenterology doctors on their procedures. When going over their procedure notes I found that during some of their EGD's they are doing a measurment of gastric contents for volume and ph level. I have found the code 89130 to use in addition to the 43239 my coding software states it is bundled but a modifier can be used to distinguish between the two codes for seperate reimbursment. Does anyone else who does GI billing - bill these two codes seperatley? Or does everyone else assume it is bundled and not billable seperatley?


----------



## elenax (Jan 23, 2008)

*upper GI*

Below is the description of the CPT 89130; if it is not documented on the report I would go only with the 43239.

"The patient is not allowed to take anything by mouth except water after the evening meal on the day prior to the study. A tube is inserted orally or nasally and positioned in the stomach. Correct placement is verified using separately reportable *fluoroscopy or x-ray*. Gentle suction is applied and gastric contents aspirated. The contents are sent to the lab where chemical and/or cytopathology analysis is performed. When the procedure is performed without stimulation report 89130, with stimulation report 89132."


----------

